# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων >  >  ρελε διαφυγης και ηλεκτρικη κουζινα

## savasga

η δικια μου ιστορια ξεκιναει ενα απογευμα με τα ματια της κουζινας ( 6 ετων) και τον φουρνο ανοιχτα....ξαφνικα πεφτει ο ρ/δ . κλεινω τα κουμπια του φουρνου αφηνοντας μονο τα ματια να δουλευουν και ανεβαζω τον ρ/δ.....η κουζινα δουλευει σε αυτη την κατασταση για κανα 5λεπτο και ξαναριχνει το ρ/δ.......κλεινω ολα τα κουμπια της κουζινας και προσπαθω να ανοιξω τον ρ/δ για να εχω ρευμα στο υπολοιπο σπιτι......ματαια....δεν μπορω να τον ανοιξω παρα μονο οταν κλεινω την ασφαλεια της ηλ.κουζινας....δηλαδη με κλειστα ολα τα κουμπια της κουζινας ανοιγοντας την ασφαλεια της επεφτε ο ρ/δ.....μετα απο δυο μερες ηρθε ηλεκτρολογος και η κουζινα μαλλον φοβηθηκε και φερθηκε αψογα χωρις να παρουσιασει καμια ανωμαλια....ο μαστορας χωρις να μετρησει τιποτα (οπως λετε σε αλλα posts ) απλα γυρισε τους διακοπτες σε διαφορες θεσεις χωρις να συμβει τιποτα πηρε 55 ευρω και εφυγε......για  2 μερες η κουζινα δουλεψε ...την 3η μερα ξανα τα ιδια αλλα αυτη τη φορα μονο οταν καποιο κουμπι του φουρνου ηταν ανοιχτο και αυτο για κανα 5λεπτο γιατι μετα δουλεψε και δουλευει μεχρι σημερα (4 μερες μετα) κανονικοτατα χωρις να ριξει τον ρ/δ..........παρακαλω για τα σχολια και τις οδηγιες σας για να αντιμετωπισω το προβλημα μου

----------


## ezizu

Για να ρίξει το ΔΔΕ ( ρελέ διαφυγής ), σημαίνει ότι υπήρξε διαρροή ρεύματος προς την γείωση ( στην περίπτωσή σου,γείωση είναι όλο το μεταλλικό πλαίσιο της κουζίνας, δηλαδή σασί , πλαϊνές λαμαρίνες κ.ο.κ.) . Η διαρροή αυτή ,μπορεί να οφείλεται ίσως σε κάποια φθαρμένη αντίσταση (στον φούρνο ή και στα μάτια ) η οποία παρουσιάζει διαρροή με την αύξηση της θερμοκρασίας της ( λόγω συστολής / διαστολής ), ή ίσως σε κάποιο φθαρμένο καλώδιο, ή ακόμα μπορεί να είχε μαζέψει  υγρασία ή νερό ( από υδρατμούς ή από νερό που τυχών έπεσε κατά το μαγείρεμα ) σε τέτοιο σημείο, κατάλληλο,ώστε να μπορέσει να υπάρξει διαρροή ρεύματος.
Αρχικά νομίζω, θα πρέπει να εντοπίσεις, με ποια ( ή ποιες ) από τις λειτουργίες της ηλ. κουζίνας πέφτει το ρελέ διαφυγής, ( δηλαδή πέφτει το ρελέ, έχοντας επιλέξει ψήσιμο, στον φούρνο μόνο με την κάτω αντίσταση, ή μόνο με την πάνω αντίσταση ,ή με θερμό αέρα, ή με κάποιο/α από τα μάτια ,ή με κάποιο συνδυασμό όλων αυτών κ.λ.π.).

----------


## rkiller

> Για να ρίξει το ΔΔΕ ( ρελέ διαφυγής ), σημαίνει ότι υπήρξε διαρροή ρεύματος προς την γείωση ( στην περίπτωσή σου,γείωση είναι όλο το μεταλλικό πλαίσιο της κουζίνας, δηλαδή σασί , πλαϊνές λαμαρίνες κ.ο.κ.) . Η διαρροή αυτή ,μπορεί να οφείλεται ίσως σε κάποια φθαρμένη αντίσταση (στον φούρνο ή και στα μάτια ) η οποία παρουσιάζει διαρροή με την αύξηση της θερμοκρασίας της ( λόγω συστολής / διαστολής ), ή ίσως σε κάποιο φθαρμένο καλώδιο, ή ακόμα μπορεί να είχε μαζέψει  υγρασία ή νερό ( από υδρατμούς ή από νερό που τυχών έπεσε κατά το μαγείρεμα ) σε τέτοιο σημείο, κατάλληλο,ώστε να μπορέσει να υπάρξει διαρροή ρεύματος.
> Αρχικά νομίζω, θα πρέπει να εντοπίσεις, με ποια ( ή ποιες ) από τις λειτουργίες της ηλ. κουζίνας πέφτει το ρελέ διαφυγής, ( δηλαδή πέφτει το ρελέ, έχοντας επιλέξει ψήσιμο, στον φούρνο μόνο με την κάτω αντίσταση, ή μόνο με την πάνω αντίσταση ,ή με θερμό αέρα, ή με κάποιο/α από τα μάτια ,ή με κάποιο συνδυασμό όλων αυτών κ.λ.π.).



Σωστά, κι αν είναι απο το φούρνο θα σου πρότεινα να αποσυνδέσεις την γείωση απο τη κουζίνα να βαλεις το φούρνο να δουλέψει στο φουλ για 5 με 10 λεπτά (χωρίς να έχεις κατι μέσα), και μετά να την κλείσεις να ξανασυνδέσεις τη γείωση και να αφήσεις την πόρτα του φούρνου ανοιχτή να κρυώσει, λογικά θα σταματήσει το πρόβλημα, αν δε σταματήσει ενημέρωσε εδώ στο forum να σου δώσουμε παραπάνω συμβουλές. 
Υ.Γ κλείσε το γενικό για να αποσυνδέσεις την γείωση, με το ρεύμα δε παίζουμε.

----------


## savasga

> Για να ρίξει το ΔΔΕ ( ρελέ διαφυγής ), σημαίνει ότι υπήρξε διαρροή ρεύματος προς την γείωση ( στην περίπτωσή σου,γείωση είναι όλο το μεταλλικό πλαίσιο της κουζίνας, δηλαδή σασί , πλαϊνές λαμαρίνες κ.ο.κ.) . Η διαρροή αυτή ,μπορεί να οφείλεται ίσως σε κάποια φθαρμένη αντίσταση (στον φούρνο ή και στα μάτια ) η οποία παρουσιάζει διαρροή με την αύξηση της θερμοκρασίας της ( λόγω συστολής / διαστολής ), ή ίσως σε κάποιο φθαρμένο καλώδιο, ή ακόμα μπορεί να είχε μαζέψει  υγρασία ή νερό ( από υδρατμούς ή από νερό που τυχών έπεσε κατά το μαγείρεμα ) σε τέτοιο σημείο, κατάλληλο,ώστε να μπορέσει να υπάρξει διαρροή ρεύματος.
> Αρχικά νομίζω, θα πρέπει να εντοπίσεις, με ποια ( ή ποιες ) από τις λειτουργίες της ηλ. κουζίνας πέφτει το ρελέ διαφυγής, ( δηλαδή πέφτει το ρελέ, έχοντας επιλέξει ψήσιμο, στον φούρνο μόνο με την κάτω αντίσταση, ή μόνο με την πάνω αντίσταση ,ή με θερμό αέρα, ή με κάποιο/α από τα μάτια ,ή με κάποιο συνδυασμό όλων αυτών κ.λ.π.).



διαβασε  προσεκτικοτερα το αρχικο μου post και θα δεις οτι ολα αυτα τα καταλαβαινω και εκανα τις καταλληλες δοκιμες, στην αρχη εκλεισα τον φουρνο και δουλευαν τα ματια χωρις προβλημα μετα απο 5 λεπτα επεσε ο ρ/δ και αργοτερα χωρις να εχω ανοιχτο καποιον διακοπτη δηλ να ειναι η κουζινα σε καποια  λειτουργια εριχνε τον ρ/δ ( ανοιγοντας την ασφαλεια της κουζινας αναβε  το ρολοι της κουζινας χωρις να ριχνει το ρ/δ και μολις εφτιαχνα το ρολοι  τοτε επεφτε ο ρ/δ)
και στον φιλο rkiller εδω και 4 μερες λειτουργει χωρις προβλημα

----------


## vasilllis

ψαξε ολους τους ουδετερους,αρχισε να τους ξυλωνεις σιγα σιγα.

----------


## savasga

> ψαξε ολους τους ουδετερους,αρχισε να τους ξυλωνεις σιγα σιγα.



γεια σου βασιλη........τι ακριβως εννοεις;

----------


## vasilllis

> γεια σου βασιλη........τι ακριβως εννοεις;



Aφου γινεται και με ολα τα φορτια κλειστα τοτε το προβλημα ειναι στους ουδετερους των φορτιων ,που οι διακοπτες δεν κλεινουν γιατι δεν ειναι διπολικοι.
Οποτε ανοιξε την, ξυλωσε το καλωδιο του ουδετερου που παει στην αντισταση του φουρνου ή και σε ολες ή οποια αντισταση υποπτευεσαι και ελεγξε το.Ετσι πρεπει να γινει με ολους τους καταναλωτες,αντιστασεις-λαμπακια -ακομα και το ρολοι που ανεφερες.

Το ορθον ειναι να γινει μεγκερομετρηση στην κουζινα.

----------


## savasga

> Aφου γινεται και με ολα τα φορτια κλειστα τοτε το προβλημα ειναι στους ουδετερους των φορτιων ,που οι διακοπτες δεν κλεινουν γιατι δεν ειναι διπολικοι.
> Οποτε ανοιξε την, ξυλωσε το καλωδιο του ουδετερου που παει στην αντισταση του φουρνου ή και σε ολες ή οποια αντισταση υποπτευεσαι και ελεγξε το.Ετσι πρεπει να γινει με ολους τους καταναλωτες,αντιστασεις-λαμπακια -ακομα και το ρολοι που ανεφερες.
> 
> Το ορθον ειναι να γινει μεγκερομετρηση στην κουζινα.



ολα αυτα φανταζομαι θα τα κανω οταν υφισταται το προβλημα ή μπορω να κανω κατι και τωρα που δουλευει κανονικα;

----------


## vasilllis

για αυτη την βλαβη θες τυχη.
μονο με μεγγερ θα διαπιστωθει το προβλημα ειτε με την βλαβη ειτε χωρις.

----------


## savasga

αντε και ξεκινω να ξηλωνω τους ουδετερους ..... τι πρεπει να ελεγχω;

----------


## xrhstosmp

megger εχεις?

----------


## savasga

> megger εχεις?



οχι και ουτε ξερω τι ειναι



ενταξει για το τι ειναι εψαξα διαβασα και ειδα τι ειναι

----------


## haris_216

> ....ο μαστορας χωρις να μετρησει τιποτα (οπως λετε σε αλλα posts ) απλα γυρισε τους διακοπτες σε διαφορες θεσεις χωρις να συμβει τιποτα πηρε 55 ευρω και εφυγε......



"χωρίς λόγια"
(όπως λένε και σε μερικές γελιογραφίες)

----------

